# is my corn snake sick



## djb (May 11, 2010)

hi i have a corn snake and when i hold him he feels kinda loose like hes not really trying to hold on to my hand. And when i do hold him he cant really get back up to my hand he tryes but he just moves a little bit. Is he sick
  thanks


----------



## pitbulllady (May 11, 2010)

djb said:


> hi i have a corn snake and when i hold him he feels kinda loose like hes not really trying to hold on to my hand. And when i do hold him he cant really get back up to my hand he tryes but he just moves a little bit. Is he sick
> thanks


It definitely sounds like SOMETHING is wrong, though whether he is sick, or malnourished, or too cold, or injured, it's hard to say.  Corns, even the tamest ones, should have a good firm body tone and will naturally coil around your hand and hold on, since they are semi-arboreal.  If a Corn doesn't do this, you know something's not right.  I'd take it to a vet.  If it was a Water Snake, I wouldn't worry so much, since they tend to become boneless floppy dishrags when picked up once they become tame, but they aren't constrictors, either, and Corns are, so having a grip is something to expect from them.

pitbulllady


----------



## djb (May 13, 2010)

My snake died the night i posted this  he died and his body was shaped really wierd he was skinny and down where his butt was he was kinda fat so it was like he normal on the upper part of his body then down there it was fat so i have no idea what happend. im really sad should i bleach the whole tank before i decide to put anything else in it
  thanks


----------



## Spidercrazy (May 13, 2010)

djb said:


> My snake died the night i posted this  he died and his body was shaped really weird he was skinny and down where his butt was he was kinda fat so it was like he normal on the upper part of his body then down there it was fat so i have no idea what happened. im really sad should i bleach the whole tank before i decide to put anything else in it
> thanks


you should always clean a tank after something has just died. cause if it had a disease that could be passable (viral,bacterial,or just something simple) could be hanging around. id suggest cleaning it thoroughly wearing gloves and a small gas mask (you can pick up at home depot or Lowes if you do clean it with bleach.) then you have to let the tank air out and get the noxious fumes out.


----------



## pitbulllady (May 13, 2010)

djb said:


> My snake died the night i posted this  he died and his body was shaped really wierd he was skinny and down where his butt was he was kinda fat so it was like he normal on the upper part of his body then down there it was fat so i have no idea what happend. im really sad should i bleach the whole tank before i decide to put anything else in it
> thanks


Had the snake eaten for you at all, and if so, what?  I'm really interested in finding out what kind of substrate you kept it on.

pitbulllady


----------



## Bazzgazm (May 13, 2010)

if the back side was really fat, possibly constipated/blockage...

has he had bm's either?


----------



## djb (May 14, 2010)

yes he ate three or four time since i had him and i fed him once every week. I had aspen bedding i had heard that was a good type of bedding, and that it doesnt really get mites.And also whats a bm:?


----------



## Cirith Ungol (May 14, 2010)

How long (big) was the snake and what did you feed it? How much did it eat in one sitting?


----------



## djb (May 14, 2010)

he was a baby snake and it ate 1 pinky mouse every week. he was probaly 12 inches long or maybe 11.


----------



## Cirith Ungol (May 14, 2010)

Was it overall floppy or just in the front half or the back half?


----------



## djb (May 14, 2010)

mostly the back half beacuse when i picked him up the back of him just hung there


----------



## Cirith Ungol (May 14, 2010)

Do you know if it got sexed by someone via physical examination?


----------



## djb (May 14, 2010)

im really not sure on that one, i just got it at a pet store. i dont think they even sexed it im not sure


----------

